# Crypton Strehlow Zander Runde 3



## Dirk Mohrenberg (22. Dezember 2004)

*Hallo,*
*Crypton Strehlow Zander *
*Länge: 2,85m Wurfgewicht: bis 65g*

*Crypton Manie Zander*
*Länge 2,80m Wurfgewicht: 30 - 70g*

*beide Ruten sind Heute wieder eingetroffen.*
*Leider wieder nur in geringe Stückzahl.*

*Wir halten den Preis:*
74,95 Euro

*Wir konnten bis Heute ca.100 Kunden in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweitz*
*und Spanien mit dieser Rute zufrieden stellen.*

*Heiligabend bis 13.00 Uhr geöffnet.*

*Angelsport - Mohrenberg*

*Im Marktkauf - Center Bergedorf*
*Im Marktkauf - Center Harburg*

*Wir wünschen allen unseren Kunden ein frohes Fest.*

*Team*
*Angelsport - Mohrenberg*


----------

